# canada full bodys



## mallykiller (Mar 28, 2005)

What do you guys think about the greenhead gear full body's?Are they worth it or should i just go with the big foot's.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

foots all the way! :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have both....there is no comparison on looks....the GHG's look like live geese....BF look like decoys.BUT how they stand up over time still remains to be seen.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I have both also and the GHG do not hold up like the BigFoots. I won't buy anymore GHG even though they look as realistic as they get. The BigFoots are they only way to go!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'd go with GHG if your looking for a better realistic look of decoy. but if your gonna stack 'em up, go with big foot, better durability. Both are great.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I own all GHG. They Look great in the field, but man they're a pain to put together. I now leave the bases attached to the bodies and store and transport that way I've got "A", "B" and blank bases which got mixed up in the bags and wasted valuable time in the field sorting out. I love the look of these ddecoys but hate the effort involved in set up. My next dozen will still be GHG they look too good not to use.
just my two pennies


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

green head gears!


----------



## FOWLPLAY1 (Jun 12, 2005)

Every goose we killed last year was over GHG decs. I did not baby them at all, throwing and stacking them in my truck. We broke a few foot bases, but the paint and flocking held up awesome. AVERY customer service is just plain awesome, replaced every one.
I am also using DSD's and HC's this year with the GHG's.
My .02 worth.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm pretty good to my equipment so I've never had a breakage problems with the GHG except for one box of dekes that I recieved. It looked like the UPS guy kicked the box all the way from the store to my house and two bases were broke in there but that was taken care of in about two days, and they sent me an extra deke for all the trouble, can't beat that. I'm shifting to all GHG and can't wait for the new motion systems on the FBs. I plan on getting some honkers, lessers, FB mallards, and I'm going to try a few snows.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I have 5 dozen bigfoots and my Dad went with 3 dozen GHG. I have to say his look great, but they just aren't holding up the bigfoots unless he puts socks over each one which is not becoming a pain when you want to get out of the field in a hurry.

Looking at the new Drop Zone Elites. They are like $700/dozen though. That is alot of PRACS studies! I am waiting to see if they can come out with some more head positions. Right now, they list only two.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

there both nice decoys. i have both and like both of them. but if u figure it out u get a better deal buying GHG's in 6packs then BF in 4packs.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

The Dropzones have four different head positions now. They are spendy, but IMO are worth the coin. I took the plunge last year and switced to them and noticed a BIG difference vs. Bigfoots.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Whats everyone's opinion on Hardcores? I've been wanting to get a dozen to try out but haven't got around to it yet and I know nothing about them.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

SNOWSNBLUES:

Thanks for the update on the new dropzones. I checked them out on their website. Are you located in ND? If I could or if you were close enough, I would like to come and take a look at them. I am located in Devils Lake.

$780/dozen might be a bit steep. It is one thing to get a dozen bigfoots past the wife, but this might take some real enginuity.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Fleather Flex shells-- These are the best out there


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

What is dropzones web site?


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

www.aerooutdoors.com


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

Gentlemen, have you not heard of DSD?! Dave Smith Decoys. If you NEED the best looking, most detailed, anatomically correct decoy for the most freakish of discriminating geese this is the one. Not cheep. but can you argue with the detail? And the built in motion stakes. Next would be the Hard Core. They are a mod of DSD.. But alas I shoot over a mix of big foots and Zinks.


----------



## qwakk (Jun 22, 2005)

OK Dropzones are pretty sweet also but way pricy. DSD are too but not that much...


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, I've got some Dave Smiths as well. I do like them, but not as well as my Dropzones. I have some DS specks that are really sweet though. Both are great decoys as well as the Hardcores. Although their (Hardcore) customer service seems a bit lacking.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I have piles of bigfoots and they work great but compared to the three dozen hardcores, hands down the birds will work right into them before the bigfoots, actually had geese last year flare away from the foots to come around and work right into the HC'S.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Take a look at the GHG Elite series http://www.averyoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/ub ... 6;t=001699


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

Here is a picture of the GHG FFD Elite:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Im going to get some HC's this year, I see Bass Pro's got them in their fall catalog. The catalog doesnt have any Avery or GHG at all :huh: I dont want to buy any, just thought it was weird.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

i dont even think it matters, ghg is gonna give you a bit of a better look, big foot is going to give you a bit better durability, its your choice. i cant seem to decide either, i plan to but both this fall, both will kill geese, i think this argument is all for the people, i dont think the birds will be bothered either way you go.


----------



## Marty Haakenson (Jul 6, 2005)

I know out here in Co.,the canadas get whacked @ almost every day and some of the guides say the birds are getting used to footers because alot of people used only foots for years and still do with exellent results.Some of he guys have been switching to GHGs and hardcores and seem to be getting better results,but like any waterfowl hunting it is always about location,location,location.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

just to make me feel poor, how much are DSD????


----------

